# Outdoor enclosures



## robandcole (Jun 15, 2015)

Trying to build a outdoor enclosure and need advice my sulcata tork is two months old I was wondering if cinder blocks would work for the sides and how to go about constructing it ... Also what things could be used for predator protection? Any tips or help greatly appricated thanks


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 15, 2015)

Key word here ...._anticipating_ your cute little sullie ....When all grown up
Cinder blocks can work ....but a free standing wall - depending on your sullies size, will get knocked down. If you do not want to cement the wall permanent Using rebar pounded into the ground at intervals along with some Simpson ties should to the trick and would allow for removal ,/ revamp later on if needed to do so. Again depending on Size of your Sullie 24-36" wall height is a good starting point. You can add a hide within this space for tortoise refuge along with it.
In the past when I owned Sullies I wanted a more appeasing to the eye fence line , that needed to keep the Torts retained keeping them out of the Veggi garden , but also from falling into the Koi pond. I had come across an old dead tree and cut pieces then lined them up and Simpson strapped the back sides. The Logs, Branches themselves are much more heavy than block therefore not needing to anchor into the ground.
























Here at present Tortoise Cove' and the Redfoots ......and a free standing wall (the Redfoots/Cherries no where near the size or power of a sullie)


----------



## Nanchantress (Jun 15, 2015)

Cinder blocks could work while the sulcata is small. I have above-ground cinder block enclosures for my box turtles that I filled with soil. I have a wood board resting across the back onto which I attached the predator-resistant covers made from pipe and hardware cloth. I prop the lids up when I'm home during the day, and I weigh down the lids with flagstone at night.


----------



## Nanchantress (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2015)

I like the cement bunker idea!


----------



## Nanchantress (Jun 16, 2015)

Nanchantress said:


> Cinder blocks could work while the sulcata is small. I have above-ground cinder block enclosures for my box turtles that I filled with soil. I have a wood board resting across the back onto which I attached the predator-resistant covers made from pipe and hardware cloth. I prop the lids up when I'm home during the day, and I weigh down the lids with flagstone at night.



I did not use any mortar so pens can be dismantled if I ever move. I filled the blocks with gravel from another part of my yard to make them heavier. Has worked great for the last 3 years.


----------



## DawnH (Jun 16, 2015)

robandcole said:


> Trying to build a outdoor enclosure and need advice my sulcata tork is two months old I was wondering if cinder blocks would work for the sides and how to go about constructing it ... Also what things could be used for predator protection? Any tips or help greatly appricated thanks



How much space do you have? How much money? How much time do you anticipate he will be outside daily at this point? Do you plan on moving before he gets large? The above are all fantastic ideas (I use Google as well to get ideas, a lot will depend on your region/resources as well) and I personally just used a large kiddie pool when our guy was small. I had the pool, punched holes for drainage and built a top out of hardware cloth we had left over from our chicken coop. It worked beautifully!


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2015)

Here are three good ways to do it for a baby:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cheap-easy-simple-sunning-enclosure.14680/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/simple-sunning-enclosure.104351/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...table-but-safe-outdoor-baby-enclosures.30683/


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2015)

Did you use the pre-formed gate sections or make them yourself?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 16, 2015)

Our little sully is just over a year, and at this age and size I am not comfortable leaving him outside for any length of time alone so I haven't done any predator proofing at this time. The nice thing about babies is that you have at least a couple of years to get a solid plan in place for their outdoor homes. 
That said, I have had a blast with Odin's first outdoor playpen this year! I used wood edging with stakes on the bottom which is more than sufficient for his current size, with an underground burrow covered with a large paver and a BOATLOAD of plants and flowers and seedlings. We have already doubled the size in the last month and we can continue to do so with the current set-up whenever we like.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-mighty-odins-first-outdoor-habitat-playpen.118155/

I am also considering a simple chicken wire frame that just sets atop the wood edging so he can be alone long enough for me to at least run into the house and grab a cold one.


----------



## robandcole (Jun 16, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Our little sully is just over a year, and at this age and size I am not comfortable leaving him outside for any length of time alone so I haven't done any predator proofing at this time. The nice thing about babies is that you have at least a couple of years to get a solid plan in place for their outdoor homes.
> That said, I have had a blast with Odin's first outdoor playpen this year! I used wood edging with stakes on the bottom which is more than sufficient for his current size, with an underground burrow covered with a large paver and a BOATLOAD of plants and flowers and seedlings. We have already doubled the size in the last month and we can continue to do so with the current set-up whenever we like.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-mighty-odins-first-outdoor-habitat-playpen.118155/
> ...


I just read your post that's great looks nice and is nice size thanks for some great ideas


----------



## Nanchantress (Jun 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you use the pre-formed gate sections or make them yourself?


For my lids I bought the pipe and corners in the electrical department at home depot (electrical conduit) and cut the pipe to size with a tubing cutter. The electrical conduit has a smaller diameter than the fence posts and isn't as heavy.


----------



## Stoneman (Aug 21, 2018)

Very good everyone. Thank you.


----------

